# R32 GTR - What should I expect to pay?



## ExEvoOwner (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm looking at buying a R32 GTR. What should I expect to pay for insurance - approximately? I'm 32, full NCB but driving on a Euro licence. I'd be looking for a stock car or one with little modifications. 

At the moment I have my cars with Footman James and they seem to be quite good but no idea if they handle Skylines. Anyone care to guess at what would be a reasonable quote before I hit the phones? Thanks!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*ins*

your similar age etc to myself, last year i paid £958 fully comp for a std uk R33 V-spec, 1998 with tracker and valued at £21000. that also included protected no claims.
this year, with wheels, mods etc, it has risen to £1250.
Both with Tesco.

I would guess for a R32 Valued at £10000, std car it would be between £750 and £1250, depending what area your in.

cheers,
mark r..


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: ins*



mark r said:


> *your similar age to myself, *


HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Tell us another, I didn't know you were a comedian.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Tw*t*

your only jealous of my youthfull complexion:smokin:


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I've just insured a standard GTR32 valued at £8,000 fitted with cat1 and tracker for about £650. Includes 8,000 mileage limit, 5+ years NCB. I'm 37 years old and live near Guildford, Surrey.


----------



## Mitch C (Jan 14, 2004)

Who was that with?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Bear in mind that first quote was for a uk car. All R32 GTR's were imported. When you tell them imported and modified the fun starts


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

It's with Direct Line. I already insure the Scooby and the house with them which gets you some extra discount (10% I think).
I had to ring them to get the quote for the 32 as they only have 34's on the web bit. However, they were quite happy with it being imported and just wanted proof that the theft systems had been fitted. They even allowed me to carry over the NCB from my bike.


----------



## Mitch C (Jan 14, 2004)

That's not too shabby for a GTR. I s'pose it wouldn't be much more for me (35, full NCD no claims, Cambridge way) Hmmmmm... might sway me from a 33 GTST


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Mitch C said:


> *That's not too shabby for a GTR. I s'pose it wouldn't be much more for me (35, full NCD no claims, Cambridge way) Hmmmmm... might sway me from a 33 GTST *


You certainly wouldn't regret buying a GTR the first time you get it wrong in a corner and the 4WD saves your Ass
Not that it has ever happened to me you understand


----------



## Mitch C (Jan 14, 2004)

No, of course not, perish the thought!


----------

